# Five Nights at Freddy's: The True Story?



## TransformerRobot (Oct 23, 2014)

A little theory MatPat came up with about the most shocking (well not really, considering what game this is) possible origin of Five Nights at Freddy's:

[video=youtube;th_LYe97ZVc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=th_LYe97ZVc&amp;list=UUo_IB5145EVNcf8hw1Kku7w[/video]

It just adds up so much! The similarities between the restaurant, what each puppet is doing at night, what each victim was doing in the 1993 Chuck E. Cheese murder in Colorado, Mike Schmidt's history with the Freddy's company, and the likelihood that this game happens in the early 90s.

Freddy Fazbear and company are just victims, but Schmidt is the real monster.


----------



## RedSavage (Oct 23, 2014)

Damn. It's fair to say that you can pretty much make any connection between any story entity to real life, but this guy did a real good job covering all the angles. Especially the one about the golden Freddie. 

Even if it isn't true, it's pretty damn cool to think of this anyways.


----------



## Oreo (Oct 23, 2014)

Good comparison video, tho I've never played 5 nights.


----------



## Sweetheartz22 (Oct 23, 2014)

Not gonna lie, I've seen this video before and thoroughly enjoyed it. Sucks finding out that on the 4th night the guy you've been talking to gets stuffed into a suit, then tries to demonically trick you the rest of the nights (if you did the other 6th, 7th, and final night). Kudos to his theory! 
Looking forward to getting some gameplay in on Five Night's at Freddy's 2!!! I wonder if the theory will change up? Hmmm. 
Also, the LP's are pretty good. Markiplier's 20-20-20-20 LP FTW!


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 23, 2014)

It pissed me off when they said Nathan Dunlap's death sentence was delayed. They shouldn't have done that. He's as much of a monster as Schmidt, who is likely the killer like they said in the video.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 23, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> MatPat


Why?


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Oct 23, 2014)

There is a massive contradiction with this theory however, with the sequel coming out with its banner saying grand re opening. It means that all the events that matpat says is just a horror night mare in mikes head is actually a real based event. This probably suggests mike didn't kill those kids as I also see no motive for killing them. Apart from that everything adds up nicely, maybe more of the story will be revealed in FNAF2


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 23, 2014)

They did say he was fired from a Freddy's restaurant, and wanted to get the place shut down, so he probably would've stooped to murder.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Oct 23, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> They did say he was fired from a Freddy's restaurant, and wanted to get the place shut down, so he probably would've stooped to murder.



nope because here's why. It is said that the murderer was found and convicted...5 murders in America is a death sentence right? So the murderer would be either dead or waiting for execution. And as I said before since FNAF2 suggests the first one was a real event. Mike Schmidt is most likely not the murderer.


----------

